# Some Times It Is Better Not To Ask The Wife



## dirty tools (Nov 2, 2015)

The other day I ask my wife why she has so many shoes.
her reply  " Why do you have so many tools!"


----------



## turnitupper (Nov 3, 2015)

'I'm making a Scolds Bridle".
John.


----------



## gr8legs (Nov 3, 2015)

Oh woe is me - I am addicted to both tools and shoes!


----------



## higgite (Nov 3, 2015)

I asked my ex that question once. (Emphasis on "once")
All I got for an answer was an icy stare.
I'm guessing that asking that question while I was reorganizing my tackle boxes was bad timing?

Tom


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 3, 2015)

If I asked her the shoe question,  she'd ask me about my boots.
Lets see... black leather summer boots, very hot weather black charcoal boots, black leather rain boots, black leather cold weather boots, black rubber boots, steel toe leather shop boots, also have a pair of sandals exclusively used to walk to the mailbox and get the paper. That's it for footwear.

Tools she counts by the ton.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Fabrickator (Nov 3, 2015)

My closet looks a lot like UDog, except exchange "boots" with "sandals". Living in SoCal, I keep a full selection of sandals for day, evening and seasonal wear. Work, social and shop wear consist of 20 cargo shorts, 10 golf shirts and 10 tee shirts (rain or shine).  I also keep a 20 YO pair of Chippewa Roper boots at work. 

Our closet has about 100 cubbies for shoes, and my few are relegated to the floor.

We don't discuss tools...she just shakes her head when UPS arrives.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Nov 3, 2015)

When I ask my wife that question......, she answers, and answers, and answers.  I get a whole run-down of what shoes go with which outfit and the reason for it.  Takes close to a half hour if you can sit through it.  

Needless to say, I learned not to ask. 

-Ron


----------



## mcostello (Nov 3, 2015)

My tools make money............


----------



## ogberi (Nov 3, 2015)

Hmm.. I'll be un-married before too long here (going through the process now), so by the end of the year I'd say it's a moot point for me.  Not sure yet if that's good, or bad.


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 3, 2015)

gr8legs said:


> Oh woe is me - I am addicted to both tools and shoes!


That's tough!  Some of those shoes are more expensive than the tools.


----------



## chips&more (Nov 3, 2015)

This should not be a problem at all. If she gets the shoes. You get the tools. It’s all about mind over matter. If she don’t mind it don’t matter. Get her the shoes…Dave


----------



## gr8legs (Nov 3, 2015)

By way of explanation:
In the shop we generally don't make holes with hammers and using a brand new 1/2" drill bit for stirring paint is just WRONG!
Just as wearing golf shoes at the bowling alley will not be appreciated . . . 
And hunting quail with a rifle or moose with a shotgun isn't apropos.
Perhaps more subtly, the right outfit needs the right shoes to complement it.
I'll wear jeans, a sweater with holes in the elbows and hiking boots in the shop and that's an 'outfit' that's appropriate and functional for the situation - 
But going out for a night on the town with my sweetie it might be a dressy top, a nice pencil skirt and a pair of patent leather stilettos - once again, an 'appropriate outfit'. 
And for a second evening out and about, a different outfit - different colors, different style, whatever - you don't want to be boring!
Variety is the spice of life!


----------

